# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها > مبتدی: پیاده سازی درخت

## WhiteWorld

میخوام عبارت میانوندی رو با استفاده از درخت به عبارت پسوندی تبدیل کنم!!!!
ولی نمیدونم چطوری پیاده ساریش کنم؟؟؟

----------

